# have you had problems with crystallized honey ?



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

i had weird experiences with digestive upset recently and the only new food introduced was crystilized honey.

the first day, i got this fever /inflammation like feel. then the second day ,after taking some CH, i got this bad constipation feel, i tried some bitter melon and felt better. but then i noticed a really bad sore throat that none of the normal anti- inflammatory food seemed to fix like lemon which striked me as surprised cuz that usually does the trick for inflammatory related sickness.

the next day, i tried some grapefruit and noticed big alleviation for sore throat. so this is really weird....

i think i had normal liquidied honey not so long ago and that been giving energy boost so i don't want to give it up unless absolutely neccessary, and it's not like there much to choose from on the FODMAP anyways...


----------

